# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  Envio de frags/corais por correio/transportadora?

## Artur Fonseca

Boas,

Ainda tenho pouca experiência com envio de frags de corais por correio/transportadora, e como actualmente tenho alguns excedentes de amplexidiscus e ricordeas, estou disposto a enviar um pouco por todo o país.

As dúvidas prendem-se quais os meios mais eficazes de transporte, por exemplo EMS18 dos CTT, autocarros expressos, ou outras transportadoras.  :SbQuestion2: 
Também se por esta altura com as temperaturas um pouco baixas, a rondar os 15º a 18º, se será viável enviar frags e quais as melhores formas de os proteger contra perda de calor, por exemplo sacos plástico termicos em conjunto com recipiente/caixa em esferovite :SbQuestion2: 
E finalmente, para protecção do coral, se o frag for apenas o coral poderá ir num saco plástico com metade de água suponho, mas se o frag estiver agarrado a um pedaço de rocha se será conveniente alguma protecção adicional tipo fixá-lo a esferovite ou outro método para não virar durante o transporte e possivelmente "esmagar" ou "pisar" o frag de coral...  :SbQuestion2: 

Obrigado desde já. Se por acaso existir e conhecerem algum tópico sobre estas ou outras dúvidas relacionadas, indiquem-me sff.  :SbOk3:

----------


## TiagoKosta

Boas 

Posso dizer que já recebi frags enviadas por ems18 e por expresso e em ambos os casos correu tudo 5 estrelas. Pessoalmente prefiro enviado por expresso porque é muito mais rápido e quando os corais chegam a água ainda vem quente...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Tiago,

Obrigado pela dica  :SbOk3:  Estive a ver rodoviárias e encontrei duas (Rede Expressos e RodoNorte) que têm os destinos que procuro para já, em que a viagem será em média de 3 horas.

Os corais vinham embalados apenas em sacos plástico ou incluía esferovite, por exemplo?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Vou receber corais vindos do estrangeiro com uma viagem de um dia e depois digo-te como é que vieram embalados.

Por acaso essas ricordeas que tens como excedente não são Ricordeas Florida?

Abraço,

RMG

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, eu faço envios quase todas as semanas, e só utilizo rede expressos, é o mais rápido e muito mais em conta que EMS18.

A embalagem é de cartão, com jornal lá dentro, e cada frag vai com bastante água e ar em 2/3 sacos. Na rodoviária ainda peço para porem autocolantes de frágil.

Cumps.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas  :Olá: ,

Já os recebi. Vivos e cheios de saúde.

Envio com a caixa cheia de jornal, heating bag, e duas caixas transparentes com tampa de rosca. 

Dentro da cx daquele algodão que se costuma pôr nos filtros com o coral assente nele.

Muito bom.

Ao fim de 24 horas chegaram com a temperatura da água em 23,5º

Abraço,

----------


## PedroPedroso

boas Rui

mandas-te vir de onde?

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Vou receber corais vindos do estrangeiro com uma viagem de um dia e depois digo-te como é que vieram embalados.
> 
> Por acaso essas ricordeas que tens como excedente não são Ricordeas Florida?


Boas Rui,

Obrigado pela ajuda  :SbOk3:  As Ricordeas acho que são Florida sim, não tenho 100% a certeza pois ainda não sei reconhecer muito bem as diferenças entre elas..




> Boas, eu faço envios quase todas as semanas, e só utilizo rede expressos, é o mais rápido e muito mais em conta que EMS18.
> 
> A embalagem é de cartão, com jornal lá dentro, e cada frag vai com bastante água e ar em 2/3 sacos. Na rodoviária ainda peço para porem autocolantes de frágil.


Boas Bruno,

Muito obrigado pelas dicas  :SbOk3:  O papel de jornal é realmente um óptimo isolante térmico, bom e barato, acho que vou usar bastante.




> Já os recebi. Vivos e cheios de saúde.
> 
> Envio com a caixa cheia de jornal, heating bag, e duas caixas transparentes com tampa de rosca. 
> 
> Dentro da cx daquele algodão que se costuma pôr nos filtros com o coral assente nele.
> 
> Muito bom.
> 
> Ao fim de 24 horas chegaram com a temperatura da água em 23,5º


Boas de novo,

Muito obrigado também pelas dicas, excelente  :SbOk3:  O heating pad provavelmente será mais essencial para peixes, suponho, mas todas os outros pormenores são muito úteis em geral para frags  :SbOk3: 

Muito obrigado a todos pelas excelentes dicas  :SbOk3:   :SbBiere5:

----------


## Helena Pais

> Boas ,
> 
> Já os recebi. Vivos e cheios de saúde.
> 
> Envio com a caixa cheia de jornal, heating bag, e duas caixas transparentes com tampa de rosca. 
> 
> Dentro da cx daquele algodão que se costuma pôr nos filtros com o coral assente nele.
> 
> Muito bom.
> ...


Boas, Rui... 

Tenho uma pedra com umas 15 Ricordeas... queria uma ajuda na identificação...

As yuma são as que têm um rebordo à volta da boca com pólipos, não é?

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Boas, Rui... 
> 
> Tenho uma pedra com umas 15 Ricordeas... queria uma ajuda na identificação...
> 
> As yuma são as que têm um rebordo à volta da boca com pólipos, não é?



 :Olá:  Helena

Vê aqui:

Corallimorph and Mushroom Anemone Identification and information at Coralidea.com

A meio das laterais da imagem,dá para andar para a frente e para trás.
Fica bem

Jorge Neves

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

A identificação de Ricordeas é extremamente simples ...

Olhem para a boca(s) se não tiver pólipos e a boca fôr completamente lisa .... Ricordea Florida. Se tiver pólipos a toda a volta ... Ricordea Yuma.

Os relatos dizem que as Yuma são mais difíceis de manter, de crescer e de fragar. A minha experiência é exactamente ao contrário ...

No entanto colorações especiais de Yuma são raríssimas verdes, castanhas arranjam-se fácilmente mas do tipo "rainbow" esqueçam lá isso.

Os métodos de propagação também são diferentes. Enquanto que uma yuma da para cortar pelo pé (para a tirar da rocha) que cresce outra rapidamente a florida é mais sensível nesse aspecto.

Com este aquário só de Ricordeas tenho aprendido imenso sobre o tema.

Artur, não consegues colocar aí umas fotos?

Helena, a mesma coisa? 

Se forem floridas e colorações que ainda não tenha ... estou interessado.

Digo-vos como tirarem um pólipo para me mandarem  :Coradoeolhos: 


Abraços,

----------


## Helena Pais

Olá Rui... 

Então a minha é Yuma... ainda não fraguei mas já tirei algumas da rocha mãe para meter noutras rochas e foi tal e qual como disseste... umas "festinhas" junto ao pé que elas largaram logo a rocha... retirei umas 8 na altura e já nem sei de onde as tirei... 

Algumas imagens:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Rui,

Aqui tenho uma foto exemplo...



Penso tratar-se de Yuma, pois parece ter pólipos à volta da boca  :SbOk: 

A espécie que tenho é castanha esverdeada, provavelmente as tais mais fáceis de arranjar.

Inicialmente arranjei uma, que se prendeu a um pedaço de rocha e por aí se foi propagando. Neste novo sistema, ela propagou-se também um pouco pelo areão, tendo os novos rebentos agarrado a um ou outro pedaço maior de areão, então mais simples de separar.  :SbSourire2: 

PS: Além que de tendo os nitratos (entre 10 a 20ppm) e fosfatos (a 0.25ppm) relativamente altos, parece ajudar na reprodução e crescimento...   :SbSourire2:

----------

